# Quieting Flatbands And An Interesting Discovery!



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Can flatbands be quieted?....*and a surprising discovery* You will want to know what the discovery is. It is at the end of the post.

The experiment is mostly described in the video but important details are in the photos and the *discoveries in the concluding text*.

Photos and key points of the process;

1) Mark fork and pouch tie with a line then rotary cut the band *past* the tie lines but not to the end of the band. This leaves the band whole on the ends making it easy to tie the band/bands to the pouch and fork.

















2) Tie to pouch and fork essentially like a regular band.

























*DISCOVERY 1*; The "mini bands will tear where the slice ends if the active band has the full width of the uncut end exposed (see photo below). So the band must be tied as if there are four small bands being tied at once. See above photos.









*DISCOVERY 2; *

The "ribboned" bandset shot approximately *10 FPS faster!!! *

*Discovery 3;*

And quieter eventhough the video doesn't capture the sound difference well.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

something new to try, thanks Ray


----------



## AJW (Apr 24, 2011)

What a great original idea. Everyone will be trying this out. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

You think the muffling effect is the same reason chains are so silent?


----------



## AZshooter (May 1, 2011)

If I`m not mistaken, many months ago a UK member posted about a method of cutting TBG into 1/4 inch or 5/16 inch widths and attaching multiple layers of these to a leather tab ( at the fork end )...but nothing was mentioned of increased speeds, or quiet performance...it all seems similar to chained bands, though...


----------



## richblades (May 2, 2012)

Ah, another golden nugget.
I feel fortunate to be coming into this hobby (sport/business) at a time and place with so much information already tried and tested.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

pop shot said:


> If I`m not mistaken, many months ago a UK member posted about a method of cutting TBG into 1/4 inch or 5/16 inch widths and attaching multiple layers of these to a leather tab ( at the fork end )...but nothing was mentioned of increased speeds, or quiet performance...it all seems similar to chained bands, though...


I would have to say the quieting is for similar reason(s) as chained bands.

Didn't see the UK thing. I wonder what he said.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Just a fun experiment.

What I am interested in is the *longevity*. I don't see why, with clean cuts they wouldn't have decent life except that ammo too light being used. I will be using them as much as I can this week.

*As for tangling and twisting* with the 30-40 shots I didn't have tangling or twisting issues, which I thought would happen. Because of the tangle factor putting in and out of a pocket or backpack mixed with other things I don't think I will use these regularly.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Fascinating! It's an example of the physical characteristics of rubber.Decreasing mass of rubber will increase speed.( Thinner TB vs thicker cuts). "Joerg" in past posts examined some of the physics. Its interesting in the end that more pull with rubber doesn't equal more speed. A lot of what's happening is on a molecular level within the rubber.


----------



## AZshooter (May 1, 2011)

Rayshot....Your cut band technique opoens the door to other possibilities....#107 and #105 bands could be sliced in a similar manner...has anyone tried this yet?


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

AZ shooter said:


> Rayshot....Your cut band technique opoens the door to other possibilities....#107 and #105 bands could be sliced in a similar manner...has anyone tried this yet?


Looks like you're the man AZ!


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Another nugget indeed... This place is a veritable gold mine.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

I found that a straight band like a 22 mm is better split into two strips and even that quiets the band set.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

I found that a straight band like a 22 mm is better split into two strips and even that quiets the band set.


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

*What a fantastic discovery!!! And what about the bands lifespan??*
*Cheers!!*


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Quercusuber said:


> *What a fantastic discovery!!! And what about the bands lifespan??*
> *Cheers!!*


They seem to be affected the same as what the band would be if not split because the taper or straight cut ratio is still the same. My test wasn't perfect because my splits weren't exact and the smaller one was the one that tore first.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Yeah, a guy in the UK was saying that using 1/4" strips instead of the flatbands increases speed... so I chronied it. No increase in speed is what I found... but the bands were much quieter, good for hunting.
I think the thread is somewhere in general discussion.

Found it:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/11003-theraband-characteristics/#entry116078


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Bill Hays said:


> Yeah, a guy in the UK was saying that using 1/4" strips instead of the flatbands increases speed... so I chronied it. No increase in speed is what I found... but the bands were much quieter, good for hunting.
> I think the thread is somewhere in general discussion.
> 
> Found it:
> ...


I haven't chronied the doubles but when I sliced the 22mm TG into 4 strands I consistently got higher readings. Coincidently, I had a suspicion the doubles wouldn't do anything for speed.

Bill (or someone else) it would be great if you tried making four strands of a standard straight cut you use and see if you also get the increased speed on 4 strands.

Especially if you use 22mm straight. I will have to check the specs for the elongation on the four strands. But I know it was exactly the same as a solid straight cut.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Also, discoveries on multiple strands.

I know I won't use four strands it is too much work. But I fully expect to do more double strands on my preferred cuts.

I tried making a favored band into 3 strands and it tangled often enough I didn't even let it wear out before disassembling.


----------

